# How often to change water in 1.5 gallon with filter?!



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm pretty new to this all. I got a betta for Christmas. He came in a small bowl. I got him a 1.5 gallon tank with a filter. This is the one 

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29137-W...FMYS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327256061&sr=8-1

I also added a heater to it and some gravel. 

My questions are... 
how often 'exactly' do I need to change the water in it? 
How often per week and what percentages? 
Also, do I ever take the gravel out and rinse it? 

Here is a link to some pictures of the tank and fish... http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3192

Thank you!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have these tanks, 4 of them. They were the tanks I started out with 

I changed mine twice a week. 50% one day and then 100% 3 days later. I usually cup 50% of the water out and add 50% with a small airline tube (same temp water). For 100% changes, I would cup my Betta and set him aside. Then I would dump the water into the tub, wash off the plants/decoration with hot water and dry them. Then I would add water to the gravel in the tank, swish and empty until there is no more debris (poop or uneaten food). Then I would set it all back up and add treated water at normal temp and slowly accumulate my fish back to the tank 

The filter that comes with the tank was the best filter I've ever bought for Bettas.


----------



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Pitluvs... I have been doing at least a 50% change once weekly, but I guess I was a bit worried about doing a 100% change. Will that not ruin the biologicals in the tank?? Would that not create the 'new tank' syndrome?


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

In a 1.5g tank, There's not really much of the bio filter going to worry about. Now, if it was a filtered and cycled 5.5g, then you would have to worry.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

It's possible but very hard to maintain a stable cycle in such a small tank. Personally, I never even attempted to cycle these tanks, just clean and go like any other smaller tank. You could try but that's not something I'm comfortable helping with. 

You could away message Bahamut as I believe she has lots of experience with water chemistry


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

It is more difficult to keep up a good balance in such a small tank but what I would do is change 50% of the water at least once a week. Probably 25% every two to three days really. No reason why that wouldn't work. Never 100%. Put in some substrate (if you don't already have some) and add filtration (if you don't already have some) and some plants. Pants are the key!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hawker - in an uncycled tank under 5 gallons it is necessary to change the water out completely. The reason people warn against 100% changes is because they destroy the cycle, but in an uncycled tank there is nothing to destroy, so it's fine.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

Huh... guess you learn something every day! :-D


----------

